# what color?



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

The first pic is out of my Black Cock and Red hen English carrier and the second pic is out of 2 black homers.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

The cock (father) English Carrier








The hen (mother) English Carrier


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

The Hen (Mother to the 2nd pic on first post)








The Cock (Father to the 2nd pic on first post)


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

nice birds!!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It's hard to tell, but it looks like the first bird is probably a recessive red with the blue tail leaking through. Otherwise, it could be a t-check with some darkeners to make it look so solid.

The second is a bronze blue check.


I don't see the pictures of the parents, if they are in your post. I'm on a computer at school, so it limits what I can see. So I may change my answer once I get home, haha.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Beautiful birds, Eze! I have no clue about the colors and such .. sorry!

Terry


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

View attachment 15429

Here's the first bird with it's sibling.

View attachment 15430

Side view of the second bird.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

What would you call the color on this baby?


----------



## chirkowatson (May 17, 2010)

Well this all the difference are because of hybridization. Also the it is due to DNA replication happen during meiosis. Also the this color and overall difference took place due amalgamation of chromatids.


----------

